# GT: Game 4 - Clippers @ Wolves 11/7



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Mon Nov 7
5:00 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## Weasel

I am excited about this game. Though Cassell did have an off night last night, I believe this game might be a little more important to him since it is in Minny. Hopefully he doesn't dissappoint us twice. I believe the Clippers can win this game also even though it is a away game. The Clipper never were down in the last game and had some great signs of pulling away several times. The key of the game is not to stop KG but to stop the rest of the team.


----------



## Free Arsenal

If clippers and Washington are still undefeated, then i'm betting a lot on the Wednesday game.


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers 89
Wolves 81

Game won't be as close as the score says as Wolves will score points in garbage time to make it look close?


----------



## sheefo13

Wolves Game Thread :wave:


----------



## yamaneko

FSN this game. I got spoiled with the last game..first time id seen the clippers in HDTV. Good thing too, ktla's broadcasts last year seemed so grainy. One day all clippers games will be in HDTV probably. 

I think if maggette is back, it will be an interesting game. Wolves might almost be in a position catching the clippers in a transition period...trying to get new chemistry with maggette...

Some things we can almost be sure of - 

Garnett will be more dominant in the game

Olowokandi wont do as well

Jaric should have a better game

Hudson wont do as well

More 3 pointers by the wolves

cassell will do better

mobley and brand wont have to score more than half of the points

wilcox will bounce back

if maggette is back, korolev to the inactive list.


----------



## beavertrapper

You get FSN in HD? I don't! That really sucks for me! I have a 43" plasma and can't watch any Clipper games in HD! I have to wait until they play the lakers on ESPN. I'm moving


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213904


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Weasel said:


> Bet on the game here:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213904


hmm...i'll definitely bet on this game if maggette comes back for it. and when it says the last time to bet is 5 pm tomorrow, is that for pacific time?


----------



## Weasel

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> hmm...i'll definitely bet on this game if maggette comes back for it. and when it says the last time to bet is 5 pm tomorrow, is that for pacific time?



The time is set up by your settings so if you live in the Pacific time zone then yes the bets will close at 5pm.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I expect Sam to bounce back in this game. It's gonna be another great game, but I want the Clippers to blow them out to make a statement to the League and to the Timberwolves. Jia yo Clippers!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re: man*

man, i noticed that Troy Hudson always has his greatest games against the Clips

its like if he never misses against them  but i think if we play well, contain KG somewhat

like the previous game, everything should go well, take it a game at a time 


i personally think they should leave Kg against Elton one on on but then that might run the risk 

of Elton getting fouls hmmmmm

man im a Clippers fan first than anything, Lakers second, and i was watching the Laker game 

earlier and MAN ITS SOOOOOOO BORING with that new guy doing the play by play Geesh

its like, Man you cant compare to Ralph Lawler and Mike Smith hahah they are funny and Ralph is 

great oh man, i was actually Yawning when i was watching the Laker game...they need to do something

bout that new commentator

Oh man cant wait for tomorrow seems like every Clipper game i anticipate now  CANT WAIT

SEE YOU GUYS AFTER THE GAME!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

one more thing, i really hope Corey is atleast 95 percent healthy like he said, if thats the case

i hope he does his usual 20 atleast , drives, free throws, and Q ross coming off the bench   

oh man possibilities are endless!!!


Mike Smith "Quentin Ross has to be one of the best players of the league"

Ralph Lawler "better than Tim Duncan, Tracy McGrady"

Q Ross hits that Cluuuuutch J

Mike Smith "Told you Raplh he is one of the best players in the league"

:biggrin:


----------



## Kaman_Fan

I'm thinking they call pull out the W, especially if Maggette is back. They need to let KG get his 30 or so, and shut down everyone else, which I think they should be able to do.


----------



## Weasel

According to the OC Register, Maggette might be cleared to play tonight.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Excellentastic! :banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal

4-0 going to Washington. And then 7-0 before we get home again.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

im in school right now and i cant wait to get home to watch the game 

and i hope Corey only comes back if he is 100 percent ready 


and he can do what he did most of last seaso drive get the easy hoops


make some free throws :biggrin:


----------



## Ghiman

Go Clippers! 

Lets make this a 4-0 record after tonight...


----------



## qross1fan

94-87 Clips win . . . 

Predictions on Clips GT's so far: 3-0


----------



## sertorius

qrich1fan said:


> Predictions on Clips GT's so far: 3-0



New rule then: qrich1fan has to predict a Clipper victory before every game!

I'm gonna have to miss a part of this game tonight, but I absolutely believe the Clippers will be 4-0 after the game. BTW, I love Maggette's style of play, but I hope he doesn't come back until he's 100% healthy.


----------



## Weasel

I hate the game time, looks like I will miss the first quarter and some of the 2nd. Heres to hoping the game starts late. :cheers:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

maggette remains questionable, but i still like the line on tonite's game. soooo, i'll bet...ALL IN. 

imma trust qrich1fan's judgement on this one based on two things: all his predictions were correct so far, and the fact that he has over 30k points, which no doubt he'll donate some to me if something unfortunate happens :wink:


----------



## Weasel

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> imma trust qrich1fan's judgement on this one based on two things: all his predictions were correct so far, and the fact that he has over 30k points, which no doubt he'll donate some to me if something unfortunate happens :wink:



If you lose all your money or if other people pretty much lose their money let me know because I have a ton and I am willing to share.


----------



## qross1fan

no maggs tonight . . @ least i hope not . . hopefully he returns @ ATL


----------



## G-Force

My money is on the Clippers - 20,000 is uCash, that is.

It will be a close game, but the Clippers win, 94-91.


G-Force


----------



## Free Arsenal

22k on the Clippers to be within 6 points.


----------



## Free Arsenal

i mean, 4 points.


----------



## qross1fan

Lawlers Law is 2-0 . . . we better get to 100 first!!!


----------



## qross1fan

gametime!!

Clippers Starting stays the same with Brand, Ross, Kaman, Cuttino and Cassell

Minny starts Garnett, Wally, Kandi, Jaric and Hassell


----------



## laclippers.de

That's the first game of the season I can see live, I'm so happy!


----------



## qross1fan

Clips wearing road reds .. no more blues i guess?

Garnett and Kaman jumping it off . . . Wolves win the tap . . Kandi scores on Kaman . . 2-0 Minny

Mobley hits a 21 footer .. 2-2


----------



## qross1fan

Hassell hits a shot . .4-2 Minny, Brand travels and Minny gets it right back . . . Minny misses, LA rebound .. Brand misses a 20ish footer . . Bad pass Clips get it back


----------



## laclippers.de

I love the reds. The blues ar to wide on the shoulders, don't look good IMO.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses a three . . . Garnett misses in the post . . . Kaman drives and gets blocked by Garnett . . .Kandi another shot wwo .. 6-2 Minny


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman drives and scores .. . KG gets an and one . . 8-4 . . KG misses .. . . Brand scores . .8-6 LA . . . Jaric trips and a foul on Ross? bad call


----------



## qross1fan

James Singleton checks in!!!

Wally misses . . . Mobley loses it . .Wally gets fouled . . god damn


----------



## qross1fan

Wally makes first . . . makes second . . 10-6 Minny

bad execution . .jaric drives and scores .. 12-6 Minny

time out LA

this is very remeiniscent of the game @ Sea


----------



## qross1fan

Cass misses his first shot .. EB gets it and puts it back in . . 12-8 Minny; Wally misses, Kaman rebounds; Brand scores 12-10 Minny; Hassell misses and Singleton rebounds; Kaman drives and Candy rejects him . . Hassell is fouled and will shoot two


----------



## air_nitta

Timberwolves have an early lead.......


----------



## air_nitta

in saying that the boys step up - 12-10


----------



## qross1fan

Hass makes first . ..and second . . 14-10 Minny; Cass shoots and misses; Kandi gets his 6th point; 16-10 Minny; Brand drives and scores .. 16-12 Minny; KG hits a 20 footer .. 18-12 Minny


----------



## air_nitta

Im just waiting for Kandi to stuff up this start of his


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman gets an and one . 18-15 Minny . . .Kandi misses a gimme .. Singleton rebounds and a bad pass . . 18-15 still .. knocked out of bounds . . . Singleton gets his 2nd foul .. Ewing ready to check in


----------



## air_nitta

Jaric is playing solid, what is cassell doin out there?


----------



## qross1fan

Wally makes first . . makes second . . 20-15 Minny . . . Mobley misses a three . . . Wally misses, Kaman rebounds . . . foul on kg


----------



## qross1fan

mccants checks in for Wally . . offensive foul on LA . . god damn this is very remeinsicent(spelling?) of the seattle game . . 20-15 Minny . . . Hassell misses badly . . Ewing lost it wth . .. time out


----------



## qross1fan

Eltons and Wilcox's moms are sitting together at the game .. Garnett misses and is fouled .. 2nd foul on Kaman .. god damn clips chill . . Garnett makes first . . .(god damn Singleton, Kaman, Ross all with 2 fouls) . . KG makes second . . 22-15 Minny . . Ross is in for Cass . .Ross gets fouled by Marko .. Wilcox checks in for Kaman


----------



## qross1fan

Ross drives and misses, Wilcox rebounds and Mobley misses a three . . KG makes it . . 24-15 Minny .. Brand drives and scores . 24-17 Minny . . Jaric misses a three . . . Wilcox misses a fader . . Jaric drives and scores .. 26-17 Minny . . . McCants steals it and gets fouled by Mobley .. god damn


----------



## qross1fan

McCants misses the first . . McCants missed second . . . Ross with a disgusting shot . . . 26-17 Minny . . . cmon get ur damn heads together


----------



## Weasel

Wow I didn't expect to come back and see the Clippers down by 9 at the end of the first.


----------



## Starbury03

Get the ball to EB every ****ing time till they stop it what the hell are they doing. Isolate Brand Dunleavy. Why the hell is Ewing taking so much time to dribble the ball up the court and hesitating on everythin and I dont think I have seen anyone do cuts slower than Cuttino Mobley. Seriously get the **** into the game.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing, Ross, Mobley, Wilcox and Brand for LA . . McCants fouls Ross . .cmon play solid ball . . . Mobley gets fouled and will shoot two


----------



## Weasel

Good post up move on Mobley and he gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel

Ewing with a long jumper from Brand.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley makes first . . makes second . . 26-19 Minny . . McCants gets it . . 28-19 Minny . . Ewing scores .. 28-21 Minny .. Hudson misses a three . .and Wilcox rebounds . . In N Out for Brand and foul on Madsen


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley nice fade away over frahm . .28-23 Minny


----------



## Weasel

Mobley trying to post up again and he gets fouled once again. Again a post up by Mobley and he nails it.


----------



## qross1fan

foul on EB . . bad call . . Griffin shooting two


----------



## Weasel

This refs are really screwing the Clips with all these dumb fouls.


----------



## qross1fan

29-23 LA . .Zeljko about to come in . . Brand drives and will get to the line


----------



## Weasel

I agree with Starbury, give Brand the ball. he can't be stopped right now.


----------



## qross1fan

makes both .. 29-25 Minny .. Elton has 12 . . Hudsomn misses . . Frahm misses Brand gets it thank god .. Brand brings it up . . gives it to Ewing for two


----------



## Weasel

Damn Ewing hits a long 2, foot was on the line.


----------



## qross1fan

Minny scores and Clips pushing . . Ewing misses . . cmon damn . .. Griffin misses a three . . Frahm misses again


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox hits a jumper .. oh me oh my .. 31-29 Minny


----------



## Weasel

Damn Wilcox with a tough mid range shot.


----------



## qross1fan

mccants scores . . 33-29 Minny


----------



## qross1fan

McCants runs over EB .. time out on the court .. 33-29 with 7:10 left in the half


----------



## Weasel

McCants doesn't look to bad tonight but he picks up the offensive foul and there is a timeout. Clippers down 4.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

is cassell getting booed on his comeback game?

and im assuming maggette still has not made his season debut


----------



## Weasel

No it doesn't look like he is getting booed.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass and Rebraca are in for Mobley and Brand . . Rebraca with a sweet shot . .33-31 Minny


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca gets fouled . . nice


----------



## Weasel

Clippers are pounding the ball in and Rebraca gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell scores on one of his patent jumpers.


----------



## qross1fan

Wally cant hit a shot . . but they score . .37-34


----------



## Weasel

Good defense by Wilcox on a bad pass by Jaric.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam gets fouled as he shot with the shot clock winding down


----------



## Weasel

A nice jump by Cassell to dry a foul on Hudson on a very tough shot.


----------



## qross1fan

makes first at the line . . makes second . .37-36 Minny


----------



## qross1fan

on the other end . . garnett draws a foul on Zeljko


----------



## Weasel

Hmmm Cassell trying to go off? He makes another jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

damn dont let wally get in for layups . . . cass hits a jumper . . 39-38 Minny


----------



## qross1fan

Minny scores . . Ross misses a 17 footer . . . Hudson drives it in . . 43-38 Minny . . Steals it


----------



## qross1fan

Brand checks in for Wilcox . . . 44-38 3:11 left in the half


----------



## qross1fan

Kandi misses an easy shot .. time out on the court . . LA ball . . 2:56 left in the half 44-38


----------



## Weasel

Candi after all these years still can't make a gimme open jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass misses but a foul on KG shoving Zelly off


----------



## qross1fan

Zelly shoots two . . misses first . .wth is up with Zeljko missing? makes second . .44-39 Minny . . 24 second shot clock


----------



## Weasel

Illegal defense on the Wolves, the Clippers have been getting this call alot this year.


----------



## qross1fan

illegal defense on Minny . . .Cass makes the T . . . 44-40


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley beats the shot clock . . 44-42 Minny


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Garnett, but right after . . Zeljko blocks the living **** out of KG's shot


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a great basket with the shot clock expiring. KG picks up his 3 foul. Too bad for Z he would have had a awesome block.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Man if Garnett fouls one more time this game is over.


----------



## Weasel

Brand hits again and ties the game.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing checks in for Sam . . . Brand with a free throw jumper . . 44 up . .Minny misses a three


----------



## ClipOre4Life

All tied up folks... :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Wolves just keep on foulin' :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

Wolves can't stop Brand, he gets fouled and has a chance to put the Clips up. Misses first but makes 2nd.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand shooting two . . griffin has 3 fouls . . Brands misses first . .makes second .. first lead!!! 45-44


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with the great d with the block.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley blocks Wally wow . . . . cmon go for the 2 for one . . Brand went outside his range . .time out Minny


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Go Mobley Go!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I think Brand is really starting to gel in this system. Let's see what happens when we add Corey...


----------



## qross1fan

Clips still have a 20 second time out . . . time out Minny haha . .8.5 left in the half


----------



## Weasel

No travel? Hudson flew across the floor and rolled around.


----------



## qross1fan

that time out will haunt minny later in the game


----------



## qross1fan

cmon defense

foul to waste .. 3 left on the shot clock


----------



## qross1fan

Brand With A Block!


----------



## Weasel

Sweet block by Brand to deny the Wolves the lead at half

Half:
Clippers 45
Wovles 44


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clips have the lead goin in to the half :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

Halftime notes:

Brand is a beast and isn't getting stopped by the Wolves. Ross needs to find his shot because he hasn't looked pretty so far. Cassell and Mobley are doing well despite their TO's. The 2nd quarter was big. The Clippers took a 9 point deficit and made it into a 1 point lead at half

Go Clips!.


----------



## alexander

must be a good game,I can't watch it.
I have to watch damn Raptors


----------



## qross1fan

UCLA ranked 19th in the AP!!!!! for college bball
wow thats nice

back to the clips . . 4-0? man i can smell it


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Rebraca: A FIRST for me ...*

This was the FIRST time I've seen ANY emotion from "Z", but did you all see his emotions when he blocked KG's shot?

It didn't count, because KG hooked Elton going to the basked, but it was nice to see "Z" react. Damn, I wish that had counted for him.

Good job "Z"


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Rebraca: A FIRST for me ...*

Start of the 2nd half.
Brand banks it in.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Damn UCLA dropped far.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Rebraca: A FIRST for me ...*

Brand takes it to the whole and gets fouled by the Candi man.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Whoa Ross Steal From Garnett!!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I like Marko's little boy haircut. A long way from the *styles * he wore here. Guess it's hard to find the high-priced stylist in Minny. He'll have to do like Jermaine Oneal --- fly your stylist in.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Rebraca: A FIRST for me ...*

Brand can't buy a FT/ :dead:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand free throw shooting-


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Rebraca: A FIRST for me ...*

Damn, Cassell when he is on can make some sweet shots.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Rebraca: A FIRST for me ...*

Brand with another jumper, keep feeding him!


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Rebraca: A FIRST for me ...*

WTF Mobley take forever to shoot.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Kaman only one TO so far... :banana:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Kandi ...*

Is this a contract year for Kandi?

He's playing like he played for us in his contract year UNTIL he learned he wasn't going to get an $80 million contract from us. And of course, he then turned and sabotaged our drive for the Playoffs.

I wonder if he'll do the same to Minny if they don't reward his 1/2 season efforts, if this is a contract year.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Fun fact: Neither team has made a 3 pt shot the entire game.


----------



## Weasel

Yes contract year for Kandi.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

By losing all this weight, will Elton be able to take his game to the next level?


----------



## Weasel

Mobley misses another 3 point shot, come on.


----------



## qross1fan

i hadda go get somethin from the store, but damn seems like theyve struggled . . dunk by kg . . 57-51 Minny? wow


----------



## Weasel

Ross finally makes hit first shot and Clippers down 4.


----------



## qross1fan

ross jumper . . 57-53 Minny


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Where's all that 3 pt shooting we payed Mobley for?


----------



## qross1fan

Q again . . 57-55


----------



## Weasel

Weasel said:


> Ross finally makes hit first shot and Clippers down 4.



And another for him.


----------



## qross1fan

KG jumper . .59-55 Minny . . give it to EB


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Feed it to Q, he's unstoppable!!! lol


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Weasel said:


> Yes contract year for Kandi.


Thanks ... that explains it all. He hasn't played like this for Minny since he's been there. But now ... he's got those 2 moves working 

DAMN ... KG is looking good.


----------



## qross1fan

Wally with a nice dunk . .61-55 . . cmon wake up
Mobley misses .. ugh


----------



## qross1fan

*BAD* officiating by the refs


----------



## Weasel

WTF is going on, come on Clips get it together.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Jaric with the blocks....take Mobley out of the game, he sucks.


----------



## qross1fan

Rebraca's in . . damn maybe now we'll settle down a little?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

these BOYS are ballin !!!!! Both teams (in that last exchange)


----------



## qross1fan

Ross again . . 61-57


----------



## Weasel

Alright looks like Ross is heating up and now doing the most damage.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Damn Olowokandi is having one of those twice a year Wilt Chamberlain type of games taht makes you want to pay him a ridiculous amount of money.


----------



## qross1fan

miss . . rebraca rebounds. . . kandi fouls big EB

2:26 left time out


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Q Rizzle with the Jumper!


----------



## qross1fan

cmon Clips . . get your heads together and take some momentum going into the final period


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan said:


> cmon Clips . . get your heads together and take some momentum going into the final period


 Mobley misses a fade away . . why arent Q and EB getting the ball? . . . hass with a 20 footer . .63-57 :|


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Take Mobley out of this game...now.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing misses a three . .oh me oh my .. cmon guys get ur heads together


----------



## Weasel

Oh brother, not looking good right now.


----------



## qross1fan

Carter drives and scores . .cmon damnit . .65-57


----------



## Dynasty Raider

65/57 Minny


----------



## Weasel

Ewing clanks another 3.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

It can't just be Q and EB, other people have to score here.


----------



## Unique

Clippers better do something , or then kiss there 4-0 good bye.


----------



## qross1fan

*STOP* shooting threes . . Brand with a steal . . . foul on EB


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ewing stop taking threes!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

o man...game is slipping away....comeback in the fourth?


----------



## qross1fan

33 seconds left . . cmon damnit get ur damn heads together


----------



## Weasel

Looks like the Clippers have to pull a Seattle and come back big in the 4th. :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan

offensive foul on madsen . . . . cmon make it here


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ewing is officially pissing me off with his rookie mistakes.


----------



## qross1fan

Oh Cmon Damn Down 8 . . We Need To Come Back In The Fourth


----------



## Weasel

Clippers 57
Wolves 65

What a waste of a quarter towards the end. Cassell needs to have a big quarter or at least Brand since it doesn't look like anyone else wants to step up.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

There's no way we win this game unless Cassel and Mobley start to produce.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

btw 0-11 from 3 pt line so far. but at least cuttino is getting some dimes


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I agree ... get Mobley out of there. He hit the side of the score board.

To be honest, other than the game when Sam saved us ... I haven't been impressed with neither Sam's or Mobley's game. They were brought in for offense. But, hell ... Brand is doing the scoring (AND I'M NOT COMPLAINING ABOUT THAT AT ALL). I'm just saying ... if Mobley and Sam don't hurry and get it together ....


----------



## qross1fan

Cmon Damnit 67-57


----------



## Weasel

Someone tell Ewing he isn't good.


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing is chucking up treys like QRich used to do . . . Ross misses . . cmon stop settling for jumpers


----------



## qross1fan

69-57 . . *sigh*


----------



## qross1fan

about time they throw it down low . .nice job Zelly


----------



## Dynasty Raider

KG is on fire ... we won't win this game. Well ... we have got to lose sometime, I guess.


----------



## qross1fan

now garnett shoots two . . damnit wth get ur heads together . . . c'mon cassell blow up here


----------



## qross1fan

71-59 . . why is Ewing still in the damn game? cmon we want a win . . ewing travels . .get his *** out of the friggin game


----------



## Weasel

Please get Ewing out of here.


----------



## qross1fan

73-59 . . Wilcox ready to check in . . turnover . . TIMEOUT **** 75-59


----------



## Weasel

Looks like this game is over, too bad because they could have beaten this team. I will be waiting for Maggette to come back because this is sad.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

And victory is slipping away from us now...


----------



## qross1fan

unless cass gets on fire . . minny should win this


----------



## Dynasty Raider

A better question ... WHY isn't Wilcox in the game.

The way Minny is running, stealing --- just all out active is Chris' kinda game. WE NEED TO RUN, otherwise we look like we're sleleping out. MOTION, MOTION.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

knew i had a good reason not to join the daniel ewing club


----------



## qross1fan

cmon man . . stop going with jumpers . .drive and get to the line


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox with the tip in.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox with the lay in . . . cmon i believe lets do this


----------



## qross1fan

Cass will shoot two . . . nice stuff . . cmon lets pull an upset


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

good call with bringing in chris wilcox. we definitely need his energy at this point


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Yep ... Chris already has two rebounds.

It's his length and his hops. What takes Dunleavy so long to know THAT!!!


----------



## qross1fan

ugh cmon clips lets do this . . . DEFENSE!


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox with the nice wake to shift the Clippers run... boo


----------



## qross1fan

man cmon put brand back in . . we have a friggin shot


----------



## qross1fan

*bull **** Call*


----------



## Weasel

Bull****, these refs suck.


----------



## qross1fan

bull**** man these refs suck *** they should get fired


----------



## qross1fan

nice stuff Wilcox


----------



## Weasel

Nice dunk by Wilcox but it seems like for nothing at this point.


----------



## Wilmatic2

It doesn't look good.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Madsen fouled Singleton.


Wilcox a put back ... Wilcox should have been in long time ago.


----------



## qross1fan

wally travels . . cmon people am i the only one with faith here? let's do this!!! 


EDIT: THIS IS MY 1,000TH POST :banana:


----------



## Weasel

Might as well play Korolev since the Clippers don't want to win this one. Sorry, but I am not seeing anything good right now.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

congrats on ur 1000th post. we'd be in this if the 3rd quarter wasnt so god awful. maggette better get back for the next game


----------



## qross1fan

5 Minutes left .. cmon drive in . . mobley gets fouled . . cmon make em both . . get some pts with the clock stopped


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I think you are "q". Something is not right!!!

We can just finally get our first loss out of the way and move forward. This is a fair loss: one for them, one for us. (I'm trying to convince myself.)


----------



## qross1fan

Cat makes em 81-69 . .12 pts? 83-69 . cmon play somne D and keep driving . . Brand from the FT line . .cmon some defense plz


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

im following this on gamecast and wat the hell is up with anthony carter making driving lay ups on us? who the hell is playing the crap defense on him?


----------



## qross1fan

yes! got a stop! . . now cmon lets score here . . drive in . .dont settle for jumpers . .singleton with nothing but air . . cmon another stop . . do something alien

brand another shot . . 83-73 cmon!!


----------



## Weasel

Brand is at least showing some heart.


----------



## qross1fan

c'mon man just play some friggin D and keep driving, don't settle for any outside jumpers, we can do this!!


----------



## Wilmatic2

Only down 10, we can do this! Lets go Clippers!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Can we come back?


----------



## Free Arsenal

Please at least get this game to 4 points...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Did you see that? SAM at the top of the key and dishes to Brand? Shouldn't he have taken that shot?

Good thing at least BRAND can score.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

If we can come back from this that would absolutely crush the T Wolves and ruin their season, thereby getting rid of a playoff rival. Take em out. Git er done!


----------



## qross1fan

yes cmon people have faith!!!!


----------



## Wilmatic2

My heart is beating 162 mph right now. Daaah... Go Clippers!!!


----------



## Weasel

Sad when Carter a scrub is blowing bast the CLips.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I don't want to lose 22k


----------



## qross1fan

c'mon D . . let's do this . . play some D . . . . . . ok its done


----------



## ClipOre4Life

so much for crushing them.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Anthony Carter looks like he's 39 years old.


----------



## qross1fan

cmon prove me wrong  i dont care if times against us . . play hard til the final tick


----------



## ClipOre4Life

When you shoot 0-11 on 3s and 41% fromt he line what do you expect??? As of right now Mobley and Cassel are killing us.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Welp... it's over.


----------



## qross1fan

3-1 . . . oh well . . better then everyone woulda thought


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Cassel 3-10, Mobley 4-14. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

this sucks...


----------



## qross1fan

bring in Korolev!!!!!! bring in Korolev!!!! bring in Korolev!!!!


----------



## Wilmatic2

3-1 is not bad at all.


----------



## Weasel

TV off

I guess it will be one of those games where the Clips go back and say damn we sucked in the 3rd and 4th. Hope to see Maggette back soon.


----------



## qross1fan

seems like only Elton is putting in some effort . . . i dotn care if the games over, u have to play until the final buzzard


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Well ... Kaman was brought in to replace Chris. He didn't do anything (hand still bothering him). Now, they bring Wilcox back. At least Dunleavy recognized when to take Chris K out.

Well ... this is definitely over. KG has been taken out.


Mike and Lawler metnioned that KG said that it was hard to win twice agains the same team in a row.

Let's take some consolation in that.


AND, let's be honest ... we haven't really looked that smooth in any of our wins. BUT ... it will come.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Oh well, easy come, easy go. 22k gone.


----------



## qross1fan

The Good:
Elton Brand

The So-So:
Quinton Ross

The Bad:
Sam Cassell
Cuttino Mobley

The Disgusting:
Daniel Ewing

THE *WORST:*
Refs


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I blame that loss completely on Mobley and Cassel. And some of it on Ewing.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I guess I'll have to post like a mad man to get my points back lol.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

You have that kind of set up and you don't use it??? Fine, I will.

The Good:
Elton Brand

The Bad:
Mobley

The Ugly:
Cassel


----------



## Free Arsenal

Face it if we had Corey, we would have won easily hands down.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

well yes, Sam and Cuttino had horrible nights...Elton played good

and ****ing Chris Kaman WITH HIS STUPID CLUMSY TURNOVERS he tries to do too much with the

ball he has too pass ****, and Daniel Ewing, that stretch where he was in instead of Sam

they got murdered im real mad :curse: :curse: i cant take a loss

hahaha **** it 3-1 we just gotta get back on track for the next game and be over 500 this road 

trip


----------



## Wilmatic2

Lets get ready for the Wizards.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

damn this game was ugly, **** i really hope we have Corey next game we need his driving 


WE REALLY REALLY need his driving 

all these Jump Shots and misses killed us


----------



## Free Arsenal

we better beat washington...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

NOW THAT WE HAVE LOST ... let's get this show on the road.

We have tasted defeat ... may have started reading our own press to soon. This may be the slap we need Seems MOBLEY & CASSELL can learn something from Elton, a youngster.


----------



## knicksfan89

you guys DID lose to us 93-78 to end your unbeaten start


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Gotta beat the Wizards...Go Clips go!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yea ****ing REFS a loss is a loss but still, it seemed as if calls were going more TWolves

way just cuz they were at home *******s :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Wilmatic2

Free Arsenal said:


> Face it if we had Corey, we would have won easily hands down.


Exactly, Clippers would have killed them if they had Corey tonight. Don't celebrate too much Timberwolves, Clippers will be back!


----------



## Starbury03

I am disappointed in Brand today, he is to un-selfish, he could have had 40. He needs to dokinate when the team needs him to, nobody on the T-Wolves could stop him facing up but he went a way from it and also Denleavy needs to run plays to get him isolated on the side. Also EB needs to not stand-up when he gets double teamed and try it over guys he needs to stay in attack mode. Basically the Clippers played bad today and I still dont think they have had a good games yet. But if Corey was there he would have gone to the basket when everyone else wanted to stand outside and jack up jumpers. But I still think the team is getting use to each other.


----------



## qross1fan

ugh FSN Showing it again . . . . cmon lets finish this road trip with a 3-1 swing . . going to 6-1 overall


----------



## laclippers.de

lol, Weasel immediately changed his avatar picture


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I always felt Brand didn't have that fire that makes a good player great, it's like he's afraid to dominate or something.


----------



## sipclip

I put it all on Dun for this game. There is no way in hell that Wilcox and Singleton should be sitting on the bench most of the game. The guy is just a complete ******* sometimes when it comes to how he treats players. It was completely unwarranted last game for how he treated them and this game was even worse.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

NOW THAT WE HAVE LOST ... let's get this show on the road.



yup i agree , there would have been more pressure on em if they were undefeated from

an optimists point of view...so hmmm yeah 

they had horrible games, Sam n Cuttino Q ross made some cluth js but worthless 

with all the teams turnovers 


Chris Kaman was getting me pissed **** like always he tries to do too much with the ball

Lets Go Clippers baby cmon next game :banana: :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan

eh we lost cuz of the players also because no one showed faith 

anyways ..... we still are a-top the pacific


----------



## qross1fan

we lost we lost we lost . . oh well 3-1 is still good, now to look forward to beating Washington


----------



## Wilmatic2

The game is being replayed?


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hey, every team has to lose sometime, we just lost tonight...


----------



## qross1fan

*Player Of The Game









26 Points, 8 Rebounds, 2 Blocks


Clippers: 3-1; 1st In Pacific*​


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Blargh. :curse:


----------



## G-Force

What happened in the second half, particularly the third quarter?

Elton had a great game, but got little or no efficient scoring support. Oh well, go out and win the next game, and the one after that.

G-Force


----------



## qross1fan

eh we lost, we lost . . but there are some stuff we can do to improve from what i saw . . 1) Ewing should not take more then two treys a night
2) When Elton is feeling it, get him the damn ball
3) Play some Defense
4) Don't take jumpers when you are not making them
5) Don't be scared to drive and get to the line


----------



## Dynasty Raider

sipclip said:


> I put it all on Dun for this game. There is no way in hell that Wilcox and Singleton should be sitting on the bench most of the game. The guy is just a complete ******* sometimes when it comes to how he treats players. It was completely unwarranted last game for how he treated them and this game was even worse.


I'll bet clipshow is seething because of Dunleavy not knowing to pull Kaman.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> Hey, every team has to lose sometime, we just lost tonight...


Even the Patriots are losing against the Colts. Tonight, we're in good company.  (Just trying to make you all lighten up ... we will learn from this.) Some of you predicted we'd only win 43-45 games, so you knew we'd have to lose some.


EDIT: Patriots just scored 14/28 in the 3rd, so I might have to retract my comments.)


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

yup we definitely need corey back to balance the slashing and foul drawing against the jump shooting


----------



## Weasel

After settling down from the loss I have come to some key points. Firstly Brand is very talented and was no match for anyone on the Wolves but as Starbury said he should have exploited this more since the Wolves had no answer to him. Next there were too many jumpers and not enough slashing it was evident that in this game Maggette was missed. Not much penetration into the paint in the 2nd half. Also it is one loss, yes against a team that the Clippers can beat but the Clippers aren't going to go 70-10 or even 58-24. This team is good but needs to prove themselves more. Seemed as if the team wasn't comfortable during the 2nd half and it could be to inexperience playing with each other. The Clips have 2 new starts and 1 starter not playing it will take more time to get better. For now the Clippers will be looking at the next 3 games and they should win even on the road.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hmmm the Wizards are undefeated...whos gonna hard Gilbert Arenas


and yea they stopped going to Elton for some reason, and they needed some damn rebounds

they played horribly tonight, except for Elton i get sooo mad :curse: :curse: :curse: 


but still optimistic they can finish this road trip with wins I hope Corey comes back at 100 percent


one of these games, the other day he said he was 95percent , he was our leading scorer

last year that has to help us somehow and YEA WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY TO MANY Js today


:curse:


----------



## yamaneko

Im not feeling dunleavvy's rotation right now. Didnt take ross out when he was laying bricks, ditto with ewing, and i didnt like the plays run when the clippers were struggling. 

Singleton needs to get more run as well. And even in a game like this,without livingston it shows how we need a tabuse/boykins type PG off of the bench....we desperately needed a change of pace, offense instigator like them. Cassell and ewing were not getting the job done. 

Im also suprised olowokandi isnt complaining about lack of playing time. he has done fairly well, but sits out large parts of the game. Kaman and wilcox both had up and down parts of the game, same with rebraca. 

good wake up call for the clippers.


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> without livingston it shows how we need a tabuse/boykins type PG off of the bench....we desperately needed a change of pace, offense instigator like them.


 :banghead:


----------



## qross1fan

yamas first post, and it has tabuses name on it . . surprise? i think not

but we sure as hell coulda used tabuses energy over ewings bricks tonight


----------



## Darth Bryant

qrich1fan said:


> yamas first post, and it has tabuses name on it . . surprise? i think not
> 
> but we sure as hell coulda used tabuses energy over ewings bricks tonight



I say we go to Japan and get 3 Tabuse type players of different heights. That way we can can Cassell, Mobley and Ewing after the shooting they displayed tonight.


----------



## arenas809

Ugh all this *****ing is annoying.

And so is Yama's constant pimping of Tabuse. 

Dude the guy sucks, the quicker you realize that, the better for all of us. For you to even say we need a Tabuse/Boykins type is an insult to Boykins. Boykins is a game changer, he's a guy that coaches have to consider when they make their gameplans, Tabuse is a guy you ask to come practice with you when you have too many guys injured.

This is sports man, you don't have a great game EVERY game, you don't hit every shot you take, ok we lost, we're gona lose 30-40 more, so just deal and move on to the next game.

These unrealistic, foolish attitudes are the exact reasons why I ignore these game threads.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

yamaneko said:


> Im not feeling dunleavvy's rotation right now. Didnt take ross out when he was laying bricks, ditto with ewing, and i didnt like the plays run when the clippers were struggling.
> 
> Singleton needs to get more run as well. And even in a game like this,without livingston it shows how we need a tabuse/boykins type PG off of the bench....we desperately needed a change of pace, offense instigator like them. Cassell and ewing were not getting the job done.
> 
> Im also suprised olowokandi isnt complaining about lack of playing time. he has done fairly well, but sits out large parts of the game. Kaman and wilcox both had up and down parts of the game, same with rebraca.
> 
> good wake up call for the clippers.


I don't know WHAT it will take to make you understand --- i read that TABUSE was selected in the NINTH ROUND OF THE NBDL!!!!!! And he was the 15th selection in that round. That is the BOTTOM of the DEVELOPMENTAL league!!!! Come on ...

Haven't you even noticed that the fans he did have aren't even supporting you? It is over. He will end up doing exactly what he is suppose to do, just not with the Clippers, and maybe not in the NBA.

So ... why would the Clippers be the only team interested in him --- WHY?


----------



## Darth Bryant

Dynasty Raider said:


> I don't know WHAT it will take to make you understand --- i read that TABUSE was selected in the NINTH ROUND OF THE NBDL!!!!!! And he was the 15th selection in that round. That is the BOTTOM of the DEVELOPMENTAL league!!!! Come on ...
> 
> Haven't you even noticed that the fans he did have aren't even supporting you? It is over. He will end up doing exactly what he is suppose to do, just not with the Clippers, and maybe not in the NBA.
> 
> So ... why would the Clippers be the only team interested in him --- WHY?



:clap:


----------



## yamaneko

> Dude the guy sucks, the quicker you realize that, the better for all of us. For you to even say we need a Tabuse/Boykins type is an insult to Boykins. Boykins is a game changer, he's a guy that coaches have to consider when they make their gameplans, Tabuse is a guy you ask to come practice with you when you have too many guys injured.


First of all, quit with the masked cursing, weasel has warned you about that before. Its not an insult to boykins. Boykins of course is better than tabuse, hes an nba veteran, however it took him a few years before he could even average above 4-5 points. Tabuse, boykins, there are plenty of guards, who might have different talent levels, but who all can "change the pace" of a game. Grouping other players with boykins, or even someone better than him is not an insult. Saying, that they all have the same offensive capabilities, thats another thing. But if you read the post, youll see i said change of pace....



> These unrealistic, foolish attitudes are the exact reasons why I ignore these game threads.


Yet here you are reading and posting in this "game" thread with masked cursing and negative attitude. 



> I don't know WHAT it will take to make you understand --- i read that TABUSE was selected in the NINTH ROUND OF THE NBDL!!!!!! And he was the 15th selection in that round. That is the BOTTOM of the DEVELOPMENTAL league!!!! Come on ...


And your point is? In the old CBA, and in many sports leagues, decent players are chosen very low, because they arent sure they will even play for them. Tabuse is someone who very well could (have) held out on going to the NBDL, perhaps seeing if he can get on a roster in a month or two due to injury somewhere...or he could have gone back to his long beach team which he led to the playoffs. There are plenty of players in the league right now,e ven better than tabuse who werent even picked in the nbdl draft...does that mean that they arent good players? 



> Haven't you even noticed that the fans he did have aren't even supporting you? It is over. He will end up doing exactly what he is suppose to do, just not with the Clippers, and maybe not in the NBA.


Supporting me in what? Were talking facts here. Not even opinions. Fact is tabuse is a change of pace guard more than ewing. Are you going to deny the fact that the clippers could not have used such a player in the game last night? Am i saying tabuse should be on the roster and not ewing? Am i saying that ONLY tabuse woudl have been the answer? No, read the post. It clearly says we needed a Tabuse/boykins(can even put hudson into this type) TYPE OF PLAYER, a CHANGE OF PACE player. At the beginning, everyone said tabuse wouldnt make the team. 



> So ... why would the Clippers be the only team interested in him --- WHY?


Do you not read posts, not keep up with the news? Tabuse had teams after him, would have had more if toronto wasnt telling everyone that he had all but locked up the 3rd string PG position if he signed with them, then the clippers signed him. 
Clippers were not the only team interested in him before training camp. And quit with the people saying he should have signed with another team by now. He was released when everyone had already finalized their rosters. Heck, rodney white is a better player than tabuse, and was even given a 3 day chance to get on another roster before the deadline, and he didnt get on anywhere. Does that mean he sucks? Sprewell still hasnt signed, doesnt mean no one is interested in him. 

Anyway, the point i made in my post about THIS GAME, was that in tonights game, we could have used a change of pace PG to spark the offense, a player a la hudson, tabuse, boykins, etc. etc. etc. If you want to debate that ON TOPIC post, feel free to do so. If you are going to go off topic with such posts as above, we will have to close the topic.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Dynasty Raider said:


> I'll bet clipshow is seething because of Dunleavy not knowing to pull Kaman.


LOL You know me too well. :biggrin:

I think its best to just drop Tabuse agruement.. you all read my posts in the other thread and can see it doesnt help...

you can lead a .... but ya cant make it.... :biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan

Dynasty Raider said:


> I don't know WHAT it will take to make you understand --- i read that TABUSE was selected in the *NINTH ROUND OF THE NBDL!!!!!! And he was the 15th selection in that round. That is the BOTTOM of the DEVELOPMENTAL league!!!! * Come on ...
> 
> Haven't you even noticed that the fans he did have aren't even supporting you? It is over. He will end up doing exactly what he is suppose to do, just not with the Clippers, and maybe not in the NBA.
> 
> So ... why would the Clippers be the only team interested in him --- WHY?


hmm is it possible that he was drafted so low because of the possibility that a team might call him up and the d-league squad who picked him doesn't want to waste an earlier pick for someone who might get called up?


----------



## yamaneko

Yes, thats what i was saying qrich...but lets try to get back on topic here...

Until maggette comes back, any team would do well into studying this game to see how to best stop the current clipper offense. It wasnt just about the terrible 3 point shooting...obviously mobley some nights will hit some 3's, but still even if he hit a few, the clippers would have fallen short last night due to good pressure defense, forcing the clippers into bad shots, and not hitting the post enough. Also the clippers rebounding didnt seem that great without singleton there. 

Q Ross seems to have lost a step from last year to me. Last year it seemed like he was a lock down defender..he was so quick on his feet, he was like a shadow to the player with the ball. This year, maybe its just me, but it seems like he has lost some of his deffensive quickness. I saw a couple guys blow by him last night. 

Id like to see him be more consistent with his shots too. Didnt he go like 0-8 or something before hitting 3 in a row? I can live with shooting slumps of mobley and cassell, etc., but i dont think ross should be jacking up so many if he keeps missing. I guess we wont have to worry about it when maggette comes back. I would haev liked to see singleton in the game more in the first half than ross.


----------

